# Canada! Free Shipping from Woodcraft!



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Order anything from Woodcraft and use the Canadian checkout and you get FREE shipping until July 22 2010. Taxes are still applicable, but looks like duty is waived also! 
Right now the Trend T4 router is on sale for $99.00. Total with Ontario taxes and FREE shipping was $120.00 CDN!
Get them while you can, I can't find them anywhere in Canada.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

There are only a couple of days left for free shipping but I received my router today and can confirm there were NO additional customs or duty charges! I wish they would do this more often!


----------

